# 395xp fuel mixture



## boatman (Dec 21, 2010)

I am about to buy a new 395xp. I am familiar with older saws and their maintenance. But not the new ones. How is the mixture richened for milling on this saw? Are there limiter caps?


----------



## mtngun (Dec 21, 2010)

There is a thread on the chainsaw forum that describes the limiters on late model 395's. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=158529

Oil mix is whatever tickles your fancy. Most of us tune the "H" a hair rich and run 40:1, give or take. Personally, I think it is worthwhile to pay a little more for a synthetic oil.


----------



## boatman (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, that link helps.


----------

